# Orkut on opera mini 4.1 not working



## karamvirk (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi I am using opera mini 4.1. 11355 which is working very fine with all other sites but not orkut.com
actually problem is that whenever i log in to my account, home page opens but it displays only left menu where options like scrapbook, settings are given. You can scroll down but not to the right side of the page. This is very irritating. . . .please someone help.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

You cud be browsing mobile version of the site..if not do provide more details...

One more thing posting ur id here could get lot of spam to ur mail...


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 24, 2008)

It's mobile version of orkut.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 24, 2008)

My frnd too hav the same problem on his k550; reinstalling opera mini or trying other versions of it didn't help too. He lately flashed his phone to w610i, even now the same problem exists!!.....y this happens??!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

Coz operamini is a mobile browser and orkut redirects to mobile version of orkut.. Easiest way of getting back normal(full) orkut is using this link wen u are logged in-

*www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...e=*www.orkut.com/RedirLogin.aspx&passive=true


----------



## j1n M@tt (Sep 24, 2008)

^^dude, dats not the problem, everyone knows how orkut mobile version looks like......the problem is with the navigation in orkut, u can't zoom to the right side of the page and sometimes the mouse pointer shown in opera min will become invisible....


----------



## vishrut (Sep 24, 2008)

Install a newer version of Opera because earlier versions didn't support Orkut.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> ^^dude, dats not the problem,


Its the problem of thread poster though...

I kinda never faced a problem like urs.. 
But,is ur problem anything like this-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97966


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 24, 2008)

hmm. . .no friends i am sure tat itz not mobile version bcz mob version of orkut is working very fine, its only full pc ver site which is creating trouble. Also orkut login page works well but after u had logged in, the trouble starts.

Also my current opera mini ver is the latest version. I also tried on many old versions but it didnt worked.
Phone model is Sony K310i.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97966



Have u checked this thread.?


----------



## krazzy (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah I am experiencing the same problem. One can only scroll vertically but not horizontally. The problem is with the Orkut site. It has a very limited browser support. It only works perfectly with IE and Firefox. Use any other browser and the site works incorrectly. Only solution now is to use the mobile version of the site on your Mini.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 24, 2008)

Guys can someone post pics,screens..


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 25, 2008)

@Sumeet
thanx but only useful point that I noticed in that thread was t9space.com but I already applied that trick which also failed for me !!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2008)

K..why don't u use teashark then?


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 25, 2008)

Teashark does not works on my set. .It says "Initialising. . ."
n when progress bar finishes it says "Failed, please try"   rest of words are not visible


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry but this problem is not solved by operamini team also, pls refer to
*my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=246195&t=1222336081&page=2#comment2728827

This problem is occurring to only those who has MAIN# in their orkut url.


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 26, 2008)

hmm. . .thanx for that thread link, so it seems like that we cant do anything but to wait until orkut beta updates are finished. . .


----------



## krazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

The mobile version of Orkut is pretty decent though. I'm using that now whenever I'm on mobile.


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 26, 2008)

The same has happened to me too....! It was working fine few days means 2-3 days back but now the **** has happened


----------



## karamvirk (Sep 26, 2008)

yeah itz faster also but orkutpix javascripts cant be posted thru mob ver or correct me if i am wrong


----------



## panacea_amc (Sep 27, 2008)

*files.myopera.com/jbpseudo/files/Scr000031.jpg


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 27, 2008)

the main thing written in the web url means that your profile or orkut has been updated...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't get main# in my url.. Though if anyone else logs in my cellphone,They seem to have the same problem..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 29, 2008)

Orkut is working now, go to
*m.orkut.co.in


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 29, 2008)

^^This was already working for me. The main version(www.orkut.co.in) doesn't open.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 29, 2008)

Gauravs90 said:


> Orkut is working now, go to
> *m.orkut.co.in



This will give you desktop version of orkut.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 29, 2008)

^m.orkut.co.in gives mobile version


----------



## panacea_amc (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks.
m.orkut.co.in
does GIVE the desktop version. i m browsin thru my communities in my se w550.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 30, 2008)

panacea_amc said:


> thanks.
> m.orkut.co.in
> does GIVE the desktop version. i m browsin thru my communities in my se w550.




Can u explain how?


----------



## panacea_amc (Sep 30, 2008)

how?
man, i just entrd d add as i mentiond.
i advice u to delete ur cookies n try it..


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll try it on my friend's cell who has this problem...


----------



## MAK (Sep 30, 2008)

karamvirk said:


> Hi I am using opera mini 4.1. 11355 which is working very fine with all other sites but not orkut.com
> actually problem is that whenever i log in to my account, home page opens but it displays only left menu where options like scrapbook, settings are given. You can scroll down but not to the right side of the page. This is very irritating. . . .please someone help.


its mobile version
mobile version is m.orkut.com
and full site is www.orkut.com
which u r using
to get fullversion
*there is a option at the end of the page about view full site
click it and u will b able to view full site*
but beware fullversion uses about 10 KB per page
where as mobile version 3 KB per page

and problem is solved


----------



## MasterMinds (Sep 30, 2008)

^^^ the problem is not solved!!!!!
it is still as it was started!!!!
the problem is that v r not able to view the full site after clicking that option!!!1


----------



## MAK (Sep 30, 2008)

ok i will check it out

yeah
there is a problem
just now i tried to open www.orkut.com
it says page not found no orkut.com
where as ican see home and join orkut links at the top
where as m.orkut.com is opening
when i clicked on full site i just saw blank page
there was no such problem a week ago.......


sorry for my post didnt read whole thread properly 
my mistake


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 30, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> ^^^ the problem is not solved!!!!!
> it is still as it was started!!!!
> the problem is that v r not able to view the full site after clicking that option!!!1



Try m.orkut.co.in 

And pls tell if it works... Its in previous page...


----------



## MAK (Sep 30, 2008)

there are two problems guys
first is that we cant navigate horizontally in view full site option

second is that we  get blank blue screen
*files.myopera.com/jbpseudo/files/Scr000031.jpg (by -panacea_amc)

first problem arises when mobile view is on
second when mobile view is off

press 1 or go to menu ->tools->settings in opera to on/off mobile view

*when mobile view is on you cant navigate horizontaly
so turn it off
but after turning it off we get blank blue screen if we open it by view full site option

and error message if we go to address bar and write www.orkut.com
*


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 30, 2008)

Have u tried logging in using m.orkut.co.in?


----------



## Gauravs90 (Sep 30, 2008)

Pls try *m.orkut.co.in it gives you full desktop version using operamini 4.1
first try it then reply about it here.


----------



## panacea_amc (Sep 30, 2008)

Y.stop breakin ur heads.
just clear ur cookies n log to m.orkut.co.in


----------



## krazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

It is working fine now. Maybe because I reinstalled Opera Mini yesterday.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2008)

if I disable "mobile view", the full site opens fine.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 9, 2008)

^^But it will again stop loading after a while. Earlier m.orkut.co.in was working for me but now it's not opening either.


----------



## krazzy (Oct 9, 2008)

If it is still not working uninstall it and then do a fresh install. There is a new version of Opera Mini available specifically for India. It has preset bookmarks for India sites like Orkut, Indiatimes, Cricinfo, etc. It also has some minor changes like when you are entering text, the right soft key function has now been changed to Delete Character instead of the previous Cancel. This is better as pressing cancel would clear all the text but Delete just deletes the last character like the C key.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^ What is the built number of your Opera Mini? I am using Opera Mini Signed version 4.1.11473, 20080612


----------



## krazzy (Oct 10, 2008)

^^ Mine has the same number.


----------



## karamvirk (Oct 13, 2008)

Where did u guys found out this new version of mini? I m checking operamini.com frm long time but itz still providing 4.1.11355 which was released in may end?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually it is the same version, but made specificaly for India. For example, if you go to the Opera Mini site through your pc and start to download the version for your phone, then it gives you the choice to download in the language you want. If you are in India, it'll give you the Indian version by default. There are just a couple of things different in this version.

Oh and btw, Orkut now works perfectly on all versions of Mini.


----------



## karamvirk (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohh k. . .yeah thanks to tat orkut.co.in trick, desktop version is now working fine on my phone


----------



## karamvirk (Oct 17, 2008)

DAMN ! Orkut stopped working again! When i click on "view full site" it gives error "Page not found. . .There was no orkut.com"


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 17, 2008)

^^On mine as well.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 17, 2008)

First login to any google account...
Then set opera mini view to non- mobile view by deselecting it... 
Then type this address by urself www.orkut.com/Main#Home.aspx  .. ..


----------



## karamvirk (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh thanx, this new trick worked. .orkut is back. .thanx a lot man !


----------



## hac_king (Oct 20, 2008)

Sumeet_naik  to avoid any other hassle that may come on some mobiles
use orkut.co.in/main#home.aspx


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 20, 2008)

Thx..but i've no problem wit .com also...


----------

